# [OT] Feliz 2010 !!!

## Inodoro_Pereyra

A todos los que llevan años aguantándome y a los que todavía no, muy feliz año nuevo!

A no emborracharse (mucho) ni pecar en exceso  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## lanshor

Feliz año 2010 a todos!  :Smile: 

----------

## Txema

Feliz año, portaos bien  :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. muchas felicidades a todos los que conforman este maravilloso foro, toda clase de exitos y que Nuestro Padre Eterno les llene de toda clase de bendiciones.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Feliz, año a todos, al Gentoo, primer año que veo pasar un nuevo aca en la metadistro  :Very Happy: 

Portaos bien, o sino portage se enojara mandandoles errores WTF (broma)

Saludos!!!

----------

## will198

Feliz año 010 000 100 000 a todos  :Smile:  (creo que se escribe así en binario)

----------

## chaim

Feliz año a todos!!

----------

## Txema

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Feliz año 010 000 100 000 a todos  (creo que se escribe así en binario)

 

En realidad eso es 2 0 1 0, 2010 es así 11111011010  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## johpunk

feliz año   :Cool: 

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Feliz año nuevo a todos, disculpen la tardanza pero hoy fue que termino la rumba jejeje

----------

## Coghan

Va un saludo por mi lado a todos los foreros para el nuevo año.   :Smile: 

----------

## luisx

 :Laughing:  Feliz Año Nuevo y que este lleno de bendiciones para ustedes! saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Bueno, un poco tarde pero 

FELIZ AÑO A TODA LA GENTE QUE COLABORA, LEE Y HACE POSIBLE

 ESTE FORO "EL MEJOR" 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Shocked:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## luisx

jojojoj Feliz Julianero    :Laughing: 

----------

## i92guboj

Con retraso, feliz año a todos, y que cumplamos muchos más.

He estado un poco retirado últimamente por motivos personales, pero no os descuideis, el gran hermano sigue vigilándoos   :Laughing:   Muchas gracias a todos por participar en este fantástico foro, y mis mejores deseos para este nuevo año que está comenzando, aunque no sea más que otra marca en el calendario.   :Wink: 

----------

